# 100% cpu usage when running steam.



## dumpstering (May 30, 2005)

I have been having problems with my steam and cs:s lately.
My system:
3400+ Amd Athlon 64 2.2Ghz
1.00 Gb ram
Visiontek Radion X800xt
Windows Media Center 2005
As soon as i load steam my cpu usage jumps to 100% and will maintain that for the entire time steam is running. Closing steam will resolve this problem and drop over all cpu usage to maybe a constant 35 or 40% if waching Tv on the box. 
Upon closing of steam i get a pop up , here is a screen shot.








http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v468/dumpster_art/untitled.bmp In case above dosent work.
When trying to play CS:Source , my sever loading times are Very long if they load at all, the game and all menu's are so sluggish,the game is unplayable.

I have run ad-aware and spybot S&D.

Here is my HiJackThis! log:
Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 4:31:57 PM, on 5/30/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\inetsrv\inetinfo.exe
C:\NVIDIA\NetworkAccessManager\bin\nSvcLog.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\tlntsvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hphmon06.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LVCOMSX.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\VPTray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehshell.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehmsas.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\EHTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Desktop\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=Q404&bd=pavilion&pf=desktop
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=Q404&bd=pavilion&pf=desktop
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://208.189.142.186/tsweb
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=Q404&bd=pavilion&pf=desktop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=Q404&bd=pavilion&pf=desktop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=Q404&bd=pavilion&pf=desktop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=Q404&bd=pavilion&pf=desktop
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=Q404&bd=pavilion&pf=desktop
O2 - BHO: My Global Search Bar BHO - {37B85A21-692B-4205-9CAD-2626E4993404} - C:\Program Files\MyGlobalSearch\bar\1.bin\MGSBAR.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Web Accelerator Helper - {69A87B7D-DE56-4136-9655-716BA50C19C7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Web Accelerator\GoogleWebAccToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Desktop Search Capture - {7c1ce531-09e9-4fc5-9803-1c2956615786} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktopIE.dll
O3 - Toolbar: HP view - {B2847E28-5D7D-4DEB-8B67-05D28BCF79F5} - c:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\HPDTLK02.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Web Accelerator - {DB87BFA2-A2E3-451E-8E5A-C89982D87CBF} - C:\Program Files\Google\Web Accelerator\GoogleWebAccToolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPHUPD06] c:\Program Files\HP\{AAC4FC36-8F89-4587-8DD3-EBC57C83374D}\hphupd06.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPHmon06] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hphmon06.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlcxMonitor] ALCXMNTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NVMixerTray] C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NvMixer\NvMixerTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVCOMSX] C:\WINDOWS\system32\LVCOMSX.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechVideoRepair] C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\ISStart.exe 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechVideoTray] C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\LogiTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SmartGuardian] C:\Program Files\ITE\Smart Guardian\ITESmart.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [{0228e555-4f9c-4e35-a3ec-b109a192b4c2}] C:\Program Files\Google\Gmail Notifier\gnotify.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AtiPTA] atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\VPTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hcwPVRReset] C:\PROGRA~1\WinTV\hcwP1Utl.exe -Quiet -ResetHardware -NotifyResetFailure -KeepTrying
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MultiRes] C:\Program Files\MultiRes\MultiRes.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Get File Size - res://C:\Program Files\UnH Solutions\Get File Size\GetFileSize.exe/130
O8 - Extra context menu item: Save Flash - res://C:\Program Files\UnH Solutions\Flash Saving Plugin\FlashSButton.dll/210
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_06\bin\npjpi142_06.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_06\bin\npjpi142_06.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra button: Flash - {43CF38F3-5AEC-45a3-AD31-04EB06E9C6CA} - C:\Program Files\UnH Solutions\Flash Saving Plugin\FlashSButton.dll (HKCU)
O16 - DPF: {3A7FE611-1994-4EF1-A09F-99456752289D} - http://install.wildtangent.com/ActiveLauncher/ActiveLauncher.cab
O16 - DPF: {7584C670-2274-4EFB-B00B-D6AABA6D3850} (Microsoft RDP Client Control (redist)) - http://www.espysoft.net/tsweb/msrdp.cab
O16 - DPF: {9059F30F-4EB1-4BD2-9FDC-36F43A218F4A} (Microsoft RDP Client Control (redist)) - http://216.61.158.213/tsweb/msrdp.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: NavLogon - C:\WINDOWS\system32\NavLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: CachemanXP (CachemanXPService) - OuterTechnologies - C:\PROGRA~1\CACHEM~1\CachemanXP.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Cisco Systems, Inc. VPN Service (CVPND) - Cisco Systems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Cisco Systems\VPN Client\cvpnd.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus Definition Watcher (DefWatch) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
O23 - Service: Forceware Web Interface (ForcewareWebInterface) - Unknown owner - C:\NVIDIA\NetworkAccessManager\Apache Group\Apache2\bin\apache.exe" -k runservice (file missing)
O23 - Service: Macromedia Licensing Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macromedia Shared\Service\Macromedia Licensing.exe
O23 - Service: ForceWare IP service (nSvcIp) - Unknown owner - C:\NVIDIA\NetworkAccessManager\bin\nSvcIp.exe
O23 - Service: ForceWare user log service (nSvcLog) - Unknown owner - C:\NVIDIA\NetworkAccessManager\bin\nSvcLog.exe
O23 - Service: O&O Defrag - O&O Software GmbH - C:\WINDOWS\system32\oodag.exe
O23 - Service: RadClock - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\RadClock.exe
O23 - Service: Remote Packet Capture Protocol v.0 (experimental) (rpcapd) - Unknown owner - %ProgramFiles%\WinPcap\rpcapd.exe" -d -f "%ProgramFiles%\WinPcap\rpcapd.ini (file missing)
O23 - Service: Sandra Data Service (SandraDataSrv) - SiSoftware - C:\Program Files\SiSoftware\SiSoftware Sandra Lite 2005\RpcDataSrv.exe
O23 - Service: Sandra Service (SandraTheSrv) - SiSoftware - C:\Program Files\SiSoftware\SiSoftware Sandra Lite 2005\RpcSandraSrv.exe
O23 - Service: SAVRoam (SavRoam) - symantec - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\SavRoam.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
O23 - Service: X10 Device Network Service (x10nets) - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\ATIMUL~1\RemCtrl\x10nets.exe (file missing)

Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## Wsup (Mar 22, 2005)

Try closing all your un-needed processes You do also have a lot of programs that run on start up this could also be part of the reason. So try shutting down all things unnecessary and post back here and tell us the results. Have you tried the forums at http://www.steampowered.com/forums The error message your getting could be caused by all the open applications at one time and your getting processor overload. ARe you having any cooling issues? Any graphics errors? I am just trying to pin point the problem. So yeah post back when you have tried the above.


----------



## dumpstering (May 30, 2005)

I Got my running processes down , 
Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\inetsrv\inetinfo.exe
C:\NVIDIA\NetworkAccessManager\bin\nSvcLog.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Desktop\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

Steam still causes 100% cpu usage constant, however i did notice that in the Task manager where it shows the cpu usage for each individual process that steam when it first starts will jump to about 50 to 55 % then level off to 00, however explorer.exe will stay between 97 and 99% usage while total cpu usage stays at 100%. 

I am not having any cooling problems , i have plenty of fans/air flow , rounded ide's ect.... there is a big 5.25" fan blowing on high directly on to the X800xt as well as the stock Gpu cooling.

And i am still getting to mysterious error after closing steam , which pops up right before my cpu drops down to 0-10% range.

Still confused , looknig on the Steam Powred forums now ....
any more ideas , and thanks alot Wsup for your help thus far.


----------



## Wsup (Mar 22, 2005)

Hmm Well the problem may be somewhere in STEAM itself because I have had this problem before I ended up having to uninstall it and then reinstall. The People at the forums are really helpful. Its good that you got your processess down because those can cause errors as well. Do you have any Firewalls other than Norton on your system? I would consider disabling Norton and getting a new one because sometimes Norton can run your PC into the ground.


----------



## Jbasto (Oct 29, 2004)

Well Just Uninstall all of Steam and reinstall it, I had that same problem and it fixed it.


----------



## dumpstering (May 30, 2005)

I re installed steam and so far evereything is fine , my cpu usage is down to normal now. im updating the CS:S files right now so hopefully everythnig will be fine in 79min and counting .....


----------

